# help with Plastic Sabot build up



## Wrangler Hunter (Feb 24, 2014)

The other day when I went to the range and was just going to have fun with my inline ML, As long as I shot the Hornady SST lock and loads no problem I could tell of.  but with the less expensive sabot rounds, after 3 shots I couldnt even get the rounds down the barrel.  Is there anything I can do at the range to clear or reduce the buildup? 

 Another option is using a PRB in it, but the twist is 1 in 28 and I dont know how that will shoot.

Any help in this will be helpful.
Thanks
Darrell


----------



## stabow (Feb 24, 2014)

You could wipe the barrel after each shot should help.


----------



## Wrangler Hunter (Feb 24, 2014)

stabow said:


> You could wipe the barrel after each shot should help.



Right now I use a wet patch between rounds.  This was so bad I had to go get some foaming cleaner made just to remove this stuff.


----------



## FrontierGander (Feb 25, 2014)

Its not plastic build up guys, its the powder fouling near the end of the breech.

Watch these videos, I'll show you directly where the problem is.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=5fTDFlz4Ah4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=K8lwPCoWRFA


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Feb 25, 2014)

FrontierGander said:


> Its not plastic build up guys, its the powder fouling near the end of the breech.
> 
> Watch these videos, I'll show you directly where the problem is.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=5fTDFlz4Ah4
> ...




X-2......That would be my opinion as well....Powder
residue builds up and actually makes barrel  diameter
smaller......Hard to clean if you keep shooting and baking
it harder.....
I use moose milk between shots and 2-3 patches after
each shot......Shot my CVA over 100 times last year
developing a load and never had problem loading....

Like in the Army, clean as you go........


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 25, 2014)

Try a solid lead conical and see what you think. Your twist rate is way too fast for a PRB, but I bet T/C 350-grain Maxi-hunters would shoot fine in it. Plus, they're the Hammer of Thor on deer. I've converted most of my inline-shooting buddies to them, and they've never went back to the plastic projectiles after shooting a few deer with them. Black powder and a heavy chunk of solid lead is a match made in heaven.


----------



## Wrangler Hunter (Feb 25, 2014)

Nice videos.  I am familiar with powder build up in black powder and pyrodex shooting, I have shot both for years and I agree this can be a problem.  When I shot cowboy action shooting, I loaded my 44 mags and 12 gauge with black powder. This, however, when I went to clean the gun I was getting green plastic out of the barrel.  

I do have to admit though I am not familiar with moose milk.  I normally use Ballistol to clean with.  I will try making up a bottle of it and try running a few patches through between rounds.

What brand sabot rounds were you using 7 mag?  Might just be a problem with this brand


----------



## Wrangler Hunter (Feb 25, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> Try a solid lead conical and see what you think. Your twist rate is way too fast for a PRB, but I bet T/C 350-grain Maxi-hunters would shoot fine in it. Plus, they're the Hammer of Thor on deer. I've converted most of my inline-shooting buddies to them, and they've never went back to the plastic projectiles after shooting a few deer with them. Black powder and a heavy chunk of solid lead is a match made in heaven.



I have 12 of those left from when I bought them for my Hawken.  It didnt like them, but my inline might.  They are going in my shooting bag as soon as I get off here.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Feb 28, 2014)

Wrangler Hunter;8523134  

I do have to admit though I am not familiar with moose milk.  I normally use Ballistol to clean with.  I will try making up a bottle of it and try running a few patches through between rounds.

What brand sabot rounds were you using 7 mag?  Might just be a problem with this brand[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> I use MMP sabots and shoot 250 and 300 gr Hornady
> bullets and some 45cal 300gr HP lead bullets cast by a
> Woodies member...I have also shot Harvester brand that
> i bought at Wally World on clearance....
> ...


----------



## Wrangler Hunter (Mar 2, 2014)

Went to the range today, cleaned the barrel real good between shots with ballistol then a patch with just water and a dry patch, and got a little plastic out with cleaning.  Never had any trouble loading any of the bullets today.  Shot around 20 rounds or so.  It looks like it was a combo of plastic and powder build up, but cleaning good worked.  Thanks for all the good advice


----------



## idsman75 (Mar 2, 2014)

I saw a new shooter show up to the range, shoot a triple-7 load behind a sabot slug, and try to swab between shots.  I say "tried" because he was trying to use pre-saturated bore-butter patches between shots.  His crud ring turned into a mud ring.  I was shooting my T/C Omega at the time that I've been using for the last 8 years so I had some supplies to help and the experience.  I tried being kind and diplomatic but his pride got in the way.  He packed up and went home.

Like people said before, consistency is everything.  I shoot with 100 grains Triple-7 behind a 300-grain XTP.  Swab the barrel with a patch saturated with T/C T-17 black powder solvent.  Flip the patch and swab the barrel again.  Then 3 dry patches.  Then fire a 209 primer just to make sure it's all dry.  Reload.  Shoot.  The barrel gets the scalding water treatment and bore butter at the end of each season.  Never had rusting or pitting.  Never had a problem loading or any issues with accuracy.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Mar 3, 2014)

idsman75 said:


> Like people said before, consistency is everything.  I shoot with 100 grains Triple-7 behind a 300-grain XTP.  Swab the barrel with a patch saturated with T/C T-17 black powder solvent.  Flip the patch and swab the barrel again.  Then 3 dry patches.  Then fire a 209 primer just to make sure it's all dry.  Reload.  Shoot.  The barrel gets the scalding water treatment and bore butter at the end of each season.  Never had rusting or pitting.  Never had a problem loading or any issues with accuracy.





Exactly what I do !!!!!!!!!!

Pristine barrel for each shot.........


----------

